# RME or UAD?



## Pudge (Feb 20, 2019)

Latency warriors.

Looking into upgrading my I/O. But i am undiecided and need some guidance.

So far, been looking at an RME Baby Face Pro and Apollo Twin USB (all in one solutions)

Or...

Going full on PCIE and using ADAT to make use of my old I/O pre. To which RME has been a solid recommendation. Can I still use my old I/O for other outputs e.g monitors, headphones? Or would I need another external RME box?


----------



## BGvanRens (Feb 20, 2019)

I use a Babyface Pro, with my former UAD Apollo (silverface) as 8 channel AD/DA convertor via ADAT. (clock sync over ADAT). Very solid performance IMO.

Going the PCIe route, if I am not mistaking the RME RayDat has TotalMix, so you could use your old I/O and route it however you want it.
Maybe someone who has this actual unit can tell more precisely about it's pros and cons.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Feb 20, 2019)

There's a current thread that might be of interest to you - thought I'd mention it:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/pci-audio-interfaces-improve-performance.79311/


----------



## Pudge (Feb 20, 2019)

BGvanRens said:


> I use a Babyface Pro, with my former UAD Apollo (silverface) as 8 channel AD/DA convertor via ADAT. (clock sync over ADAT). Very solid performance IMO.
> 
> Going the PCIe route, if I am not mistaking the RME RayDat has TotalMix, so you could use your old I/O and route it however you want it.
> Maybe someone who has this actual unit can tell more precisely about it's pros and cons.



Correct me if i'm mistaken, the silver face the first gen Apollo? How have you found the latency with the BFP compared to UAD?


----------



## Pudge (Feb 20, 2019)

sleepy hollow said:


> There's a current thread that might be of interest to you - thought I'd mention it:
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/pci-audio-interfaces-improve-performance.79311/



Thanks for the link, will give it a read!


----------



## BGvanRens (Feb 20, 2019)

Pudge said:


> Correct me if i'm mistaken, the silver face the first gen Apollo? How have you found the latency with the BFP?


Correct, it's the first gen. I can't really tell the difference in latency. From what I remember the BFP allows a lower buffersize. (I could be wrong) I would have looked at the reported numbers in Cubase, but unfortunately I had to get a new interface as the UA drivers just stopped recognizing the Apollo at random moments, I messed around with it for a week or so. But at some point it just didn't even recognize it anymore after a reinstall. So I could never compare the number at an equal buffersize to at least get a comparison in the same environment.
If I would have to go with my feeling, I feel like the BFP has lower latency in general,.. But I could have had 1 or 2 plugins running on the Apollo at my input, which adds latency so it could just be placebo on my end.

However the BFP seemed to score decent at some audio interface chart at Gearslutz, RME being well recommended in general, I just blindly went with it.


----------



## sIR dORT (Feb 20, 2019)

+1 to the Apollo twin


----------



## KMA (Feb 20, 2019)

I've used both UAD and RME. Although there is overlap, they're different beasts.

The best reason to use the UAD is the DSP. The Apollo opens you up to a world of amazing plugin emulations, including the ability to track through them.

When it comes to drivers, preamps, converters, connectivity, I'm an RME fan. And TotalMix allows you to route anything anywhere.


----------



## Pudge (Feb 20, 2019)

So far RME is looking more attractive, in particular the HDSPe AIO. Is the difference between this and the HDSPe RAYDAT simply connectivity? Or is there a performance difference too?

Dont really need more plugins, and you can also track through plugins through Cubase. What are peoples round trip latency performence like use RME and Cubase? 

Cheers for all replys so far guys.


----------



## Ben (Feb 21, 2019)

Pudge said:


> So far RME is looking more attractive, in particular the HDSPe AIO. Is the difference between this and the HDSPe RAYDAT simply connectivity? Or is there a performance difference too?
> 
> Dont really need more plugins, and you can also track through plugins through Cubase. What are peoples round trip latency performence like use RME and Cubase?
> 
> Cheers for all replys so far guys.


No, as far as I know the difference is just connectivity / channel-count. Even the drivers are the same.
Rountrip latency: read this topic on the RME forum: https://www.forum.rme-audio.de/viewtopic.php?id=23144 
Also see: http://www.tonstudio-forum.de/blog/index.php/Entry/68-RME-UFX-DE-EN/


----------



## Pudge (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks guys, decided to go for the RayDat. Those extra ADAT connections going to come in handy. Looking at getting some new pre's to go with it and use my old interface purely for headphones / monitors


----------



## Ben (Feb 23, 2019)

Good choice. I bought the Fireface UFX II almost a year ago and I'm super happy with it.
I think about adding the https://focusrite.com/adat-mic-pre/scarlett/scarlett-octopre for more mic-inputs.


----------



## Pudge (Feb 23, 2019)

Ben said:


> Good choice. I bought the Fireface UFX II almost a year ago and I'm super happy with it.
> I think about adding the https://focusrite.com/adat-mic-pre/scarlett/scarlett-octopre for more mic-inputs.



Funny you mention Focusrite, I'm a big fan of the ISA 828 and been looking at the OctoPre, be nice to try one out before committing. I've also been sniffing around Audient and their ASP offerings. Really like the sound of their Pre's + the noise floor is real good..


----------



## Ben (Feb 23, 2019)

Pudge said:


> I've also been sniffing around Audient and their ASP offerings. Really like the sound of their Pre's + the noise floor is real good..


I am looking for just some good preamps (not too expensive). I have 8 line-ins with high quality A/Ds on my RME.


----------

